# 10-27-08



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Left out about dark and headed to the gigging hole. We set out my flounder net and started gigging. And after some generator problems we started gigging a few. Ended up with 11 and14 mullet and one redfish. Went to pick up my net and it was nowhere to be found. So if anyone picked up a 300 ft stretch of gillnet around Dauphin Island its mine. Please no bashing about the gillnet. Just like to set it out and see what I get. Never got more than 4 so I doubt I am decreaseing the population. The biggest fish we giggedwas 3.11. They were all above 2.5 except one. Nice thick fish and full of eggs. I will try to post pics again


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant imagine anyone wanting to say any negative comments about your gill net on this forum.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I took care of it for you. It's in my garage.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if i find it can i keep the fish in it??


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like yall had a pretty productive night. As far as the net goes, if you don't have the proper paper work you had better be damn well careful!!! Earlier this year I seen a man get his boat and everything in it consfiscated because of the illegal use of a gill net. If your willing to chance it you have got a bigger set than mine!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

300 ft gill nets are legal in AL. Unattended nets are not. :nonono


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/27/2008)*300 ft gill nets are legal in AL. Unattended nets are not. :nonono


Only if your name was one of the ones drawn out of the pot to get a license.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Not trying to derail your post but am quirous about these gill nets. We used to set them all the time when I was growing up and when it was legal here in Fl. Are target species was mullet but did catch an occasional flounder. Dont no the laws about them in Ala so i wont pretend to. Not even sure how a gill net set for flounder works. Is it intended to actually gill the flounder or do the flounder just run into it and lay down. Then you come along and stick the legal ones up to your new limit. If this is how it works then it seems fine. But if the flounder actually gill in the net and die before the net is ran how can you avoid killing more than the new limit. Say 50 hit the net and gill. It would seem at this point you are in possesion of 50 possibly dead or wounded flounder.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounder nets were large mesh ... Flounder gilled & died .... There were no limits back then .... so, too many was not a legal issue.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The flounder gill nets had a very large mesh and were made for snarring flounders. They have not been legal since the mid/late 80s (before the limit). They were made to be run ina straight line from the shore and the flounders would just run into them. Folks used to slaughter the flounders along pickens and ft. mcrae during the fall run.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd hate to be a duche, but seems to me that gill nets were banned in the 'ole FLA for a reason. i've been in florida my whole life and since the net ban, the redfish population has shot through the roof. not to mention snook, trout, cobes and whatever else swims through our beautiful waters. fact of the matter is i'm not a tree hugger, but i do enjoy my fishin' and i want my kids and grandkids to have that in their future as well. i'll get off the proverbial soapbox and leave yas be. it just chaps my ass a bit that's all. sorry 'bout the rant guys, i'm cranky and headed off to bed!:doh


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I say strech your net if you want to, ishmel. any of these guys who would oppose you are voting Obama anyways, as they seem to also agreewith the gov't telling you that you can't keep the endangered red snaper. socialists. oke i bet your mere 300t net was probably lost due to snaring a passing family of bottlenose dolphins... oh yeah, everyone on here loves those too. :shedevil 

i say let the guy alone. 

*nice report* and *welcome*. don't let these crybabies run you off. if they can say what they want about your net, then you can say what you want about using it.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

let me add thatall of these regular guys in the flounder forum are all good guys.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Personally, I miss running the gill nets.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

My kids have a 300' net that they have taken over from me, and i enjoy every mullet they catch. They learned this summer that they don't want to catch any more than they want to clean.(my dads rule now their rule). If everyone will self govern their catch there is nothing wrong with a gill-net; however there are a lot of people out there that have no regards to conservation and that is what gave gill-nets a bad rap.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

not like i have a damn thing to prove, 'cos we all know how much undersize fish is thrown back dead at the end of a dragging session. and no, i'm no liberal. i'm not ignorant either. my problem is, i don't see why we can't just be happy with sticking our share and getting on with our lives. i may not have grown up gill netting, so it's not "in my blood." it just seems to be one of tose "my dick's bigger than yours" pissing contests. follow your traditions, i know i do; teaching the kids to not abuse what they've got is my focus. i could give a shit less how many flatties i come home with. i don't think that has any bearing on my political views.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I have a license for the net and we are able to have 300 ft if you have a license. They do not sell the licenses anymore so if you didnt have one befoe June of last year you cant get one. I have never really caught anything other than flounder and few pogeys. The net was definetly stolen. I ran it paralell to the shore about 50 ft off. You are not supposed to leave it but I went to another hole to flounder and came back and it was gone. I know it was not the man cause I know one and I asked him. I guess it was a lesson learned. I have tried to add the pictures but it keeps giving me a error message. I am using the attachment button at the bottom.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (10/28/2008)*not like i have a damn thing to prove, 'cos we all know how much undersize fish is thrown back dead at the end of a dragging session.i'm not ignorant either.it just seems to be one of tose "my dick's bigger than yours" pissing contests.
> 
> I'm not attacking you or your political views. I was just poking fun at anyone who had something to say. I just see nothing wrong with setting a flounder net.
> 
> ...


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/27/2008)*Folks used to slaughter the flounders along pickens and ft. mcrae during the fall run.


We hammered 'em on Langdon Beach, (as the front moved thru) more than once. I enjoyed running the nets back in the day too. Some nights we slaughtered 'em .... some nights we caught a few, some nights we caught nothing but trash. It was always a good time fishing with friends.


----------

